# SEPTA



## Midland Valley (Aug 10, 2005)

We are booked to go to Phil. in march. SWC from Hutchinson to Chicago, the CL to DC (in bedroom E 3000) and a regional into Phil. Reverse coming home. Is there any transit besides taxi from downtown Phil across the river to Camden NJ? We would like to go see the Battle Ship New Jersey while in the area.


----------



## tp49 (Aug 10, 2005)

I believe the PATCO High Speed Line goes into Camden and if it does not you can connect to NJT's "River Line" from one of the stations which does go to Camden.


----------



## AlanB (Aug 10, 2005)

SEPTA does not go to Camden. The easiest rail route is to catch PATCO or what the locals refer to as the High Speed Line. You can catch this train in Philly at 4 stops, two of which have connections with the SEPTA subways. The 15th/16th stop connects with the Broad St. subway. The 9th/10th Street stops connects with the Market St. subway.

A seperate fare is required for PATCO, round trip adult being $2.30. Bring lots of quarters as the vending machines don't take bills. You'll get off at the Broadway stop in Camden.

Then transfer to NJT's River Line. A seperate fare of $1.25 one way is required to ride the River Line. If you have time, you may wish to ride the entire line as parts of it are quite scenic.

If you weren't going in March, I would also have suggested taking the ferry across the river. However, I don't think it starts running till late April or May.


----------



## Midland Valley (Aug 10, 2005)

Thanks! At least it sounds real doable.


----------



## AlanB (Aug 10, 2005)

Midland Valley said:


> Thanks! At least it sounds real doable.


Several OTOL railfans have done that trip more than once on various railfests in the Philly area. It's a very short walk from PATCO to the River Line, and the Battleship is maybe 200 to 300 yards from a light rail stop. So it's very doable. 

The biggest question would be, how far is it from your hotel to PATCO?

You'll also get a nice view of Philly when the PATCO train climbs over the Delaware River on the Ben Franklin Bridge.


----------



## Superliner Diner (Aug 12, 2005)

> The 9th/10th Street stops connects with the Market St. subway.


It's the 8th & Market station that has connections with the Market Street Subway, as well as the Broad-Ridge Spur of the Broad Street Subway.


----------



## Midland Valley (Aug 13, 2005)

we're booked in the Hampton Inn Convention Center. So its close to the Broad Street Line. Just about across the street from the old Reading Terminal.


----------

